# Leif Ericson...NAKED!



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

I was going to go with a more family friendly title like "Tiny People", but somebody took that one and "Teeny Tiny People" sounded like trying to glom onto that one. So, a title that sounds like it should be in the adult section was the only other one I could think of.

This is something I have been working on sporadically for a while. It was never intended to make it this far, just something to verify certain things would fit into the hull. It got far enough along that finishing it became an obsession. If I had known I would finish it, I might have done a better job, oh well. Frank was kind enough to send me some 1/500 scale people and after a moment of there is "no way" those could be painted, I went ahead and painted them and they sat around for a few months while I built the interior. There was no way I was going to build all those tiny bunks, workstations and tables so the printer made them in 2-D.

Doing the calculations, the walls should have been half the height that they are, but my eyes did not trust my math. I should have known better.

First the plans:




The reactor is situated such that it can be ejected either downwards or up through the shuttle bay:


The torpedoes are not the same as those we think of today. A Galactic Cruiser only has four warheads in a normal load out (that will soon change). Most of the payloads for the torpedoes are probes, or communication drones.



The garages will hold two shuttles, four work craft and an average of 12 planetary vehicles:


Teeny tiny people:


Teeny tiny people in the galley. The future still has coke and other vending machines for those times a crew member doesn't have time to have a sit down meal.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Some other line drawings:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

You made me lookup "goat locker." Good work.

No head(s)? What is this, an Irwin Allen ship? I worry about these things.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Awesome! :thumbsup:


I've been toying with the idea of a cut-a-way version for several years... but I'm way too lazy. Superb job, sir!


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

Way cool.

Thank god I didn't have to do them.

Goat locker, old navy term.


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

Awesome dude! I love the line drawings. Shows you care and took the time.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Holy poo and a half!!


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

The heads are there, just not labeled. The square that separates the cabins are a head (two cabins share one head), there is one next to the goat locker, one in front of the machinery for the mission adaptable module and a head in each of the shower/locker rooms.

Using naval traditions and layouts seemed the most logical way to go and I borrowed heavily from nuclear submarines, the Burke class destroyers and the new LCS vessels Liberty and Freedom. I figure there are to many heads for the ships size and crew, routing the plumbing would be a nightmare and drainage for the one's on the lowest deck will be a problem (yes, I put way to much thought into this), but crew comfort will be a major factor in crew moral during a survey mission whose average length is a year. There are boxes and other containers crammed in every available space but I only represented a few. About the only thing I strayed from a ship was in the pilot's couch instead of a helm. There are times when maneuvers need to be made where one person needs to be in control of the ship no matter how well a control crew works together. Or else you get something like Star destroyers ramming each other while chasing smugglers. The bridge is an anachronism that is kept more for the captains ego than serving a useful purpose.

Imagine my surprise when I was sorting through the pictures last night and thinking of a title, "Tiny crew for the Leif" sounded about right. I saw John P's thread and wondered; "Does everybody think of a similar idea at the same time"?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Oh I see 'em! Well thought out. I'm not sure plumbing would be a problem as the heads could evacuate to the vacuum of space. 

Possible explanation for the "weathering" seen on other ships.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

AWESOME,FANTASTIC, MIND BLOWING :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I know you waited long for this model, and you sure are enjoying yourself. But we get the benefit of your work. I just am amazed at the details.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice to not have to worry about "canon", eh?


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Steve244 said:


> Oh I see 'em! Well thought out. I'm not sure plumbing would be a problem as the heads could evacuate to the vacuum of space.
> 
> Possible explanation for the "weathering" seen on other ships.


Can't, the ship will spend extended periods of time at un-improved landing sites. Dumping gray water would be bad for the explorers. That is why there are two waste recycling rooms on the lowest deck.



Lloyd Collins said:


> AWESOME,FANTASTIC, MIND BLOWING :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I know you waited long for this model, and you sure are enjoying yourself. But we get the benefit of your work. I just am amazed at the details.


Its not just fun, and I am enjoying myself immensely, except for some classes I skipped in college.





SteveR said:


> Nice to not have to worry about "canon", eh?


Workin' on that...

And thanks y'all.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ho-ly merde!

That's some pretty snazzy building there! If nothing else, it sure is original!

Among other things, I'm blown back by the 1968 Fantastic Voyage "Voyager" in the bay behind the shuttle bay....

Very nice!

Bryan


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Simply brilliant! That's some serious effort & work in there.


----------



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## moonbus01 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank goodness you didn't mean THIS Leif Erickson....


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Gemini1999 said:


> Ho-ly merde!
> 
> That's some pretty snazzy building there! If nothing else, it sure is original!
> 
> ...


Look at the comparison charts. The SSC is the place where I put all of my orphan sci-fi and concept stuff.

Now I wish I would have picked up one of the Polar Lights Spindrifts when they were available. Its about the right size for an interplanetary RV.



If you want to see others:
http://entertainment.webshots.com/album/574553483QNEsgR?vhost=entertainment


----------

